# Dmesg contains ATA bus errors... is my drive failing?

## drvik

ata5 is part of a RAID5 array and I notice that following these errors, the array has to resync.  Is this something simple like a cabling issue or is the drive going bad??  Samsung Spinpoint F4 2Tb

Smart log has nothing to date to suggest there are errors.

Any advice regarding these specific errors??

drvik

 *Quote:*   

> [  598.503071] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x18000000 SErr 0x280100 action 0x6 frozen
> 
> [  598.503073] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error
> 
> [  598.503079] ata5.00: cmd 60/70:d8:c8:b3:3f/00:00:03:00:00/40 tag 27 ncq 57344 in
> ...

 

----------

## Mad Merlin

If SMART doesn't report any errors for the drive, I'd try replacing the SATA cable, they can be flaky or go bad (I've seen this several times before).

----------

## drvik

Found this very useful link

http://lime-technology.com/wiki/index.php/The_Analysis_of_Drive_Issues#Drive_interface_issue_.234

I am following the suggestions of reseating SATA and power cables + backplanes... I will report back.

----------

## shazam75

How did you go?  Do you still get these errors? 

Also - what mobo are you using?  Is it a Gigabyte one?  I am having these problems with a Gigabyte mobo.

Thanks

Shelton

----------

